# Mplayer on FreeBSD10.1



## orphansec (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello all 

I was trying to run mplayer to no avail and for the life of me I can’t find any noob docs.

```
mrfree@orphan:~ % mplayer http://www.twitch.tv/summit1g
MPlayer SVN-r37342-snapshot-3.4.1 (C) 2000-2014 MPlayer Team

Playing http://www.twitch.tv/summit1g.
Resolving www.twitch.tv for AF_INET...
Connecting to server www.twitch.tv[205.128.74.252]: 80...

Cache size set to 320 KBytes
Cache fill:  6.50% (21310 bytes)

libavformat version 56.16.101 (internal)


Exiting... (End of file)
mrfree@orphan:~ %
```
I don’t see an error message and have no idea what I’m doing, any and all help is much appreciated and sorry I feel like a noob.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 18, 2015)

Try using multimedia/mpv instead. mpv is a fork of mplayer and arguably the better media player of the two.

mpv works for me with your stream here, mplayer does not...


----------



## orphansec (Feb 18, 2015)

tobik said:


> Try using multimedia/mpv instead. mpv is a fork of mplayer and arguably the better media player of the two.
> 
> mpv works for me with your stream here, mplayer does not...



Thank you kindly good sir, i’ll post back if anything goes wrong.

Edit:
Ran into a little trouble that was fixed by installing security/ca_root_cert and running:
`wget --ca-certificate /usr/local/share/certs/ca-root-nss.crt https://www.google.com/`
`ln -s /usr/local/share/certs/ca-root-nss.crt /etc/ssl/cert.pem`


----------

